# Plastic from milk?



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Has anyone done this? Make plastic from milk? In the early 20th century, before modern plastics became about, this was one form of plastic. They made buttons, jewelry (French Bakalite), plus other products using this early form of plastic. 

As a side note.......... for homeschoolers, as well as being a craft item, it could also be a lesson in Chemistry.  

Anywho........ fess up, have you done this? It's the first few steps in the making of cheese, btw!



.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Oooo. something new to try! thanks


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey that sounds really cool! Could you post a recipe?


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Odd how cheese and plastic both start out the same way, isn't it? Makes you kind of wonder, hmmmmmmmmm!

Here's directions.......................
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/58494/make_plastic_with_milk.html

It says 8 hrs drying time, I found for a really hard finish, which you can sand and buff, is more like 2-3 days.

Have fun!  



.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

And for those who just can't wait to boil the milk on stovetop, try the microwave method. I haven't done this, so your on your own here..................

http://pbskids.org/zoom/activities/sci/plasticmilk.html



.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

If you plan to make beads with this plastic, a little tip.

Make balls (bead size) out of aluminum foil, then cover them with your plastic. You'll make what little you get from 2 cups of milk (you'll be surprised) go further.

Also, use a large needle to make your stringing holes, otherwise you'll need to drill holes after it cures. A dremel works for that if you choose that route.


.


----------

